# We Hit the Motherload of Fish!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We had an early start to the beach Saturday morning. Wind wasn't too bad and surf not too rough. We got our lines in the water around 8:15 am. And oh what a wonderful day we had!! Don't think we sat down until at least lunch time!! Finished up with 8 pompano, 3 whiting, 1 remora, 5 black drum weighing 13 to 20 pounds each, 1 skipjack, 4 bar jacks and definitely over 50 catfish, one being a nice gaff top. Afternoon much slower than the morning leaving some relaxation time in there. Left the beach around 4:30 pm worn out ... but in a good way!! Thanks JC.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch!

Those "bar jacks" are Blue Runners


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great report! Thanks. Nice to see a good selection of pics!


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Save some for the rest of us! Good job man


----------



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

*A little more info plz*

What bait? Where were you fishing?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice trip to the surf !!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah ya did!! That's a heck of a day for the SURF :yes:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Man that's one hell of a catch!! Their is some big fish in their 8)


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Excellent catch!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice haul!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Georgia tater said:


> What bait? Where were you fishing?


Perdido area, sand fleas and shrimp...
Keep on fishin!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

You slayed it!!! What a day...


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Well done sir!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> Those "bar jacks" are Blue Runners


When I looked at the fish pictures, I saw that they were very similar thanks for the clarification.


----------

